# Sasuke goes apeshit again



## Kyu (Mar 21, 2015)

Sauce turns heel for the 9108347249th time and vows to take over the world cause lolwhythefucknot.


What does the rest of the shinobi world do?


Call Nardo.


*EoS Naruto Uzumaki vs EoS Sasuke Uchiha* Round 3 at ruined VotE

Mindset: IC to kill

Distance: standard 20 meters

Conditions: 


Biju aren't held hostage this time around. They're scattered all around the world but still can communicate mentally through Naruto.

Sasuke is granted all Rinnegan feats bar MT and Rikudo CT.

Naruto has RSM as he probably still does in canon.

Nanadaime starts in base and Sasuke starts with his dojutsu deactivated.

In scenario 2 EoS Sakura does a run in to help her man; can she make a difference?:ignoramus


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 21, 2015)

Sasuke just barely managed to get a tie with Naruto even with all the powers of the tailed beast added to himself. How would is this match going to end in anything but an obvious loss?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 21, 2015)

Goose you must be ashamed for stating such nonsense. 

[2]
[2]

get your facts straight man!


----------



## Kyu (Mar 21, 2015)

> Sasuke just barely managed to get a tie with Naruto even with all the powers of the tailed beast added to himself. How would is this match going to end in anything but an obvious loss?



Can't Amenotejikara used in conjunction with a  seal the deal before the fight progresses to where the Biju become a major factor? He caught Naruto with a regular chidori last time; I'm positive he'd strike with a more lethal technique knowing how durable the RSM cloak is from their previous battle.

Preta Path counters Naruto's repertoire pretty hard as well.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 21, 2015)

If it was that simple, Sasuke would have won the fight without even needing to try and nuke Naruto.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 21, 2015)

EoS Nardo vs EoS Sauce.

the planet loses.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 21, 2015)

Kyu said:


> Preta Path counters Naruto's repertoire pretty hard as well.



How do you know that he won't turn into a stone? 
What about Narudo's taijutsu that send Kaguya flying or the thousands of clones he used against Kaguya?


----------



## Kyu (Mar 21, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> If it was that simple, Sasuke would have won the fight without even needing to try and nuke Naruto.



Do you believe Rikudo Sage Mode can tank what Madara's Coffin Seal form could'n't?



Hussain said:


> How do you know that he won't turn into a stone?


Happened like once and that was because Naruto let preta absorb raw natural energy iirc. Preta had little to no trouble nullifying Sage jutsu.



> What about Narudo's taijutsu that send Kaguya flying or the thousands of clones he used against Kaguya?



Kairiki Musō is deadly but Sasuke should know not to engage a Biju Cloaked/Sage Naruto in hand to hand combat. Plus he has the tools to help keep his distance.

Clones are popped via Mass Enton: Kagutsuchi/Susano'o: Yasaka Magatama or Arrows. 

Not saying has Sasuke an answer for every his rival does, however I do believe his Tomoe Rinnegan would give Nardo more trouble than you'd think.


----------



## Alkaid (Mar 21, 2015)

If Naruto is fighting to kill Sasuke is done for. Even at the end of the manga where Naruto was fighting to maim, and Sasuke to kill, they still tied. That's something important to remember.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 21, 2015)

> Kyu said:
> 
> 
> > Happened like once and that was because Naruto let preta absorb raw natural energy iirc. Preta had little to no trouble nullifying Sage jutsu.
> ...


----------



## sabre320 (Mar 21, 2015)

naruto was easily outperforming sasuke against kaguya while he was using ps and naruto was using his base form...he tanked kaguyas chakra punches that decimated sasukes ps while in human form...he reacted to kaguyas spacetime tech while sasuke was blitzed he blitzed kaguya...can make thousands of clones and multiple biju avatars ....he  blocked rikudo sasukes ps full sword swing with 1 tail and can use the other 8 to restrain him...he can make ashura avtatar to stomp him....bijudama rasenshuriken with all the planets nature energy...do the math..


----------



## Trojan (Mar 21, 2015)

He outperformed him against Obito as well.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 22, 2015)

Naruto wins mid diff


----------



## Raiken (Mar 22, 2015)

This is an obvious thread. Naruto wins if Sasuke doesn't have the 9-Bijuu.

It would be better using Naruto's BSM from The Last. Maybe that would = Sasuke w/o the 9-Bijuu?


----------



## Horizon28 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nardo wins.Even if Sasuke had the bijuus he'd still lose anyway.


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 22, 2015)

Naruto is superior to Sasuke. The fact that he needed Rinnegan and all the Bijuus inside him, to fight a Naruto that was fighting the entire war, and only managed to tie is clear.

Sakura makes no difference. She is blitzed by one of Naruto's tails and stays there, trying to heal her wound with her DSM chakra pool, but takes too long. Tsunade comes in and heals her with a tap and pat her. And does this each and everytime Sakura returns to the battlefield, until Naruto defeats Sasuke and Sakura runs away.


----------



## Kyu (Mar 22, 2015)

I forgot Naruto has access to 100% RSM now. 

How about if I restricted Biju 1-8? Does the outcome change?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 22, 2015)

If you mean from Sasuke, then he gets smashed as a bug. If you mean from Naruto, then no, it won't change because
Naruto did not need to use any of them (their abilities) in his battle to begin with.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 22, 2015)

Kyu said:


> I forgot Naruto has access to 100% RSM now.
> 
> How about if I restricted Biju 1-8? Does the outcome change?



 Not really. Naruto never used them in the fight and Sasuke stated he was running low on the other Bijuu's Chakra. Really won't change the outcome at all.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 22, 2015)

Seems it's unanimous.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 22, 2015)

you must really hate him if you want him to be in the middle of this fight. :rofl


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 22, 2015)

Itachi will be finished winning in 5 seconds. Then he can go do something more productive with his time.


----------



## Zef (Mar 22, 2015)

You already know where I'm going with those scans


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 22, 2015)

Zef said:


> You already know where I'm going with those scans





 I guess Sasuke trolled Naruto the whole time during their fight.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 22, 2015)

I did not understand what the first pic even mean. lol 
Also, clones can't be effected by Genjutsu btw. 

The last one is irrelevant as Sasuke does not have that. lol


----------



## Kyu (Mar 22, 2015)

Last time Sasuke tried genjutsu against a Perfect Jin - he was missing a sizable portion of his torso a moment later.

Wasting chakra on illusions probably isn't the smartest course of action.


----------



## Zef (Mar 22, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Also, *clones* can't be effected by Genjutsu btw.



>Implying the real Naruto won't get caught due to multiple targets. 


> The last one is irrelevant as Sasuke does not have that. lol


----------



## Trojan (Mar 22, 2015)

- It does not matter even IF he got caught the clones will break it, or the Bijuus inside.  

- "probably"
and that was a genjutsu far beyond Sasuke's abilities. Stop putting irrelevant points. 
When he can use that Genjutsu then we can talk.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 22, 2015)

Well, Sasuke's statement in regards to Madara's Mugen Tsukyomi was just an assumption considering he made a conclusion based on an observation. However, Sasuke's statement doesn't imply that the Rinnegan is the only thing that can counter Rinnegan jutsu, just that it is one of the counters. The only reason it'd be the only counter is because Mugen Tsukyomi is the strongest Genjutsu in existance.

 Sasuke however, uses basic Genjutsu and the Genjutsu he used to subdue the Bijuu is very similar to Sharingan Genjutsu which is just further enhanced by the Rinnegan. The fact that he didn't use it against Naruto seems to me that Kurama could just bail him out whenever needed or that Sasuke couldn't use it against Naruto in the first place.

 If Sasuke can land genjutsu and it does subdue Naruto, then Naruto loses. Sasuke disrupting Naruto's chakra flow will cause him to falter and render him unable to maintain his clones which could be possible considering Kyuubi chakra which disrupted Naruto's own flow of chakra caused him unable to maintain his clones until he became more efficient at using it.

 But no, Sasuke's genjutsu isn't going to cause Naruto to falter considering he can't land it and it won't subdue Naruto.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 22, 2015)

> But yeah, since Itachi can Tsukyomi multiple Shinobi at once, I can't comprehend why Sasuke can't do it more efficiently.



When has itachi even done such thing?


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hussain said:


> When has itachi even done such thing?



 I edited my post because I felt it was irrelevant to the discussion.

 It's all up to interpretation. I feel that since Kakashi felt the need for Kurenai and Asuma to close their eyes, then likely Itachi could genjutsu all of them at once.


----------



## Zef (Mar 23, 2015)

Hussain said:


> - It does not matter even IF he got caught the clones will break it,


I've never heard of such a method to break genjutsu. 



> or the Bijuus inside.


Scan?


> - "probably"
> and that was a genjutsu far beyond Sasuke's abilities.


Yet said genjutsu is ineffective to Sasuke.



> Stop putting irrelevant points.


No, I'll continue grasping at straws thank you.



NarutoX28 said:


> Well, Sasuke's statement in regards to Madara's Mugen Tsukyomi was just an assumption considering he made a conclusion based on an observation. *However, Sasuke's statement doesn't imply that the Rinnegan is the only thing that can counter Rinnegan jutsu, just that it is one of the counters. The only reason it'd be the only counter is because Mugen Tsukyomi is the strongest Genjutsu in existance.*


I was being half serious with this stuff, but you do realize it was established it required Rinnegan & Bijuu chakra to undo IT right?



> Sasuke however, uses basic Genjutsu and the Genjutsu he used to subdue the Bijuu is very similar to Sharingan Genjutsu which is just further enhanced by the Rinnegan.


I disagree,  nearly every instance in which Sasuke has used genjutsu prior to attaining Rinnegan has been with his right eye.






I doubt it's a case of Rinnegan amplifying anything, and more a case of a genjutsu from Rinnegan just being strong. Amaterasu received no notable amplification from Rinnegan after all. 



> The fact that he didn't use it against Naruto seems to me that Kurama could just bail him out whenever needed or *that Sasuke couldn't use it against Naruto in the first place.*


That makes no sense. 
And I'm not sure if I like your reasoning. Simply because a character doesn't use a jutsu doesn't imply it won't work. 

Surely these would have worked against Sasuke. 


They were effective against Kaguya yet Naruto didn't use them on a lesser opponent. That's not an indication it wouldn't have worked. That's just Kishi being Kishi. Let's not forget the fight was five chapters long, and that the manga was ending. 



> If Sasuke can land genjutsu and it does subdue Naruto, then Naruto loses. Sasuke disrupting Naruto's chakra flow will cause him to falter and render him unable to maintain his clones which could be possible considering Kyuubi chakra which disrupted Naruto's own flow of chakra caused him unable to maintain his clones until he became more efficient at using it.
> 
> *But no, Sasuke's genjutsu isn't going to cause Naruto to falter considering he can't land it and it won't subdue Naruto.*



Why?


----------



## I Blue I (Mar 23, 2015)

Amenotejikara + soul rip combo?


----------



## Veracity (Mar 23, 2015)

Why would Genjustu work on a perfect jin? 

And clones could physically break naruto out of the Genjustu if needed .


----------



## Kyu (Mar 23, 2015)

I Blue I said:


> Amenotejikara + soul rip combo?



In a gimped KCM, he resisted soul rip from a revitalized Nagato who happened to be stronger than he was at the time. That'll do Sauce no good.


----------



## sabre320 (Mar 23, 2015)

Jesus just remembered naruto has the full kyuubi now....sasuke can have the bijuu...kurama is still greater...


----------



## Zef (Mar 23, 2015)

Likes boss said:


> Why would Genjustu work on a perfect jin?


I think people are confusing breaking genjutsu with genjutsu immunity. Perfect Jinchuriki can still be affected; Bee got caught, and THEN broke out. Those few seconds between being caught and breaking out are critical. 

Also,  wasn't Yagura controlled by Obito despite being a Perfect Jinchuriki? 



> And clones could physically break naruto out of the Genjustu if needed .


Okay,  that makes sense.
But Naruto would have to have clones out before the genjutsu was cast.

Meh. I'll just say Naruto wins, and be done with it.
Naruto wins high diff though.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 24, 2015)

Kyu said:


> In a gimped KCM, he resisted soul rip from a revitalized Nagato who happened to be stronger than he was at the time. That'll do Sauce no good.



The power of a jutsu can vary depending on the user power though.

And Naruto did not as much resist Nagato's soul rip as he was gradually losing ground with his soul being more and more pulled off.

On topic: It all comes down to Preta and ST. If Preta can absorb bijuudamas then Naruto loses his strongest asset. Sasuke can potentially avoid being turned into stone due to being able to sense nature energy(which only those with predisposition for SM can) and was stated to be senjutsu compatible by Oro. ST can help him deal with Multiple KB spam.

If Asura can increase his physical strength then maybe Sasuke can then compete with RSM Naruto in taijutsu. Shooting nukes powered with Six Path chakra could potentially damage even RSM Naruto despite his durability. And Amenotejikara can actually hit Naruto despite his knowledge of it so surprise attacks by using said s/t along with other jutsus could be effective.

Their avatars are roughly equal unless one use bijuus or all nature energy on earth.

Though if Naruto creates a few Kurama bunshins and they absorb all of the world nature energy and Sasuke lacks bijuus...

Naruto might outlast him due to his huge chakra reserves and Kurama recharging his chakra all the time(unless Sasuke keeps absorbing Naruto's attacks).

It all comes down to whether Rinnegan with full mastery or RSM is a superior power up as in base they were evenly matched. We never saw Sasuke with full Rinnegan mastery though as he said himself that he just had acquired it and can't absorb and use jutsus at the same time due to it for example.

Rinnegan genjustu is a wild card. In the canonical Last Naruto did fall under the effects of genjutsu while Sakura(who was unable to break Sasuke's Rinnegan genjusu) could overcome it. Maybe even a bijuu does not give complete immunity to all genjustu as the one Sasuke used on Bee was stated by Danzo to be nowhere near Itachi's Tsukiyomi in terms of power.

The main problem is that Sasuke during his fight hardly used his Rinnegan much apart from Ameno(which was effective) and bijuu control. He did not use it offensively and focused on making it a mecha contest. It is still a mystery how powerful can the Rinnegan be.

Well, if Preta can't absorb bijuudamas and Sasuke can't dodge them via PS flight or by teleporting out of the way he clearly loses.


----------



## Kyu (Mar 25, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> The power of a jutsu can vary depending on the user power though.



Ok.



> And Naruto did not as much resist Nagato's soul rip as he was gradually losing ground with his soul being more and more pulled off.



Point is that he's able to resist soul extraction even in a weakened state. 

Naraka Path doesn't guarantee victory against someone who's capable of combating it.



> Rinnegan genjustu is a wild card. In the canonical Last Naruto did fall under the effects of genjutsu while Sakura(who was unable to break Sasuke's Rinnegan genjusu) could overcome it.



PIS.



> Maybe even a bijuu does not give complete immunity to all genjustu



No shit. The host is affected by genjutsu until their Biju breaks them out.


----------



## Kaito (Mar 29, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Sasuke just barely managed to get a tie with Naruto even with all the powers of the tailed beast added to himself. How would is this match going to end in anything but an obvious loss?


Agreed with this post.


----------



## Rain (Mar 29, 2015)

Rinnegan is a stronger power up than Tailed Beasts.

Sasuke wins.


----------

